# Questions about Karate lesson prices.



## Dr. Flem (Dec 26, 2004)

After much searching and research, I've found only two schools in my area that are within my price range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 1. Shotokan -- http://www.shotokan.com.au/ 
 $75/month with a $75 yearly membership. Have to buy uniform seperately. Is that alot for 2 lessons per week(3 after two months)? The teacher(or sensei?) says that after two months of training, I'm able to start on 3 lessons per week for no extra charge. 

2. Goju Kai -- Still closed for the holidays but my friend goes there and she told me that it's approx the same price as the Shotokan school. 

 Just remember that that's $75 Australian.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Dec 27, 2004)

I guess it all comes down to whether you teach for money or for the love of what you do. In Shorinji Kempo we are not allowed to make money from teaching it, so classes tend to be quite a lot cheaper than the examples you listed. This very fact could be one of the main stumbling blocks for the growth of Shorinji kempo in the west.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 27, 2004)

How does the Australian currency compare to the US Dollar?

 - Ceicei


----------



## TimoS (Dec 27, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> How does the Australian currency compare to the US Dollar?
> 
> - Ceicei



Today's price: 1 Australian Dollar = 0.76980 US Dollar


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 27, 2004)

Yeah, so it's approx $58 US per month.


----------



## D.Cobb (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Dr. Flem, where abouts are you located. I know a few school that are a damn site cheaper than that! Of course the suitability will depend on how far you wish to travel.

--Dave :asian:


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm in North Balwyn so I guess that's the eastern suburbs of Melbourne. The school in question is located in Thornbury so any help on the matter would be most appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 27, 2004)

Should mention that the uniform will cost me $140 Australian. The instructor says that it's canvas(not cotton) and is of very good quality.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Dec 27, 2004)

Dr. Flem said:
			
		

> Should mention that the uniform will cost me $140 Australian. The instructor says that it's canvas(not cotton) and is of very good quality.


Most decent Dogi are around that price or more.


----------



## Dr. Flem (Dec 27, 2004)

Thought that'd be standard.  I suppose that the more expensive the Dogi is, the longer it'll last.  I'm just a little short on cash but I don't want that to affect my decision.  I'd rather be a little short on cash and go to a good school then have the money and go to a bad school.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Dec 27, 2004)

I use Isami at the moment http://www.isami.co.jp/english/index2.htm but previously I used Maekawa. Having a good dogi is much more comfortable and they are more durable.


----------

